# small pool pump into a powerhead for my malawi tank??



## Mr Cichlidman (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi everyone

I recently found a pool pump from one of those inflatable pools and I was woundering if i could turn it into a powerhead?I have already tested it in my tank(very powerfull) and it does about *1080 litres an hour*.

any help?? :?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Funny you would ask..








I had first considered it for an alternative filter. It just made too much noise for any in house use.
But, I added some hose and PVC pipes to make a powered vacuum out of it.


----------



## Mr Cichlidman (Mar 6, 2010)

HA HA 

Do you rate I could use it as a powerhead for my malawi tank?Any ideas if its waterproof or how to waterproof it?

thanks mate!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Would really help if you could give a brand name/model, a picture, or just about any kind of additional information on the pool filter you want to do this with.


----------



## Mr Cichlidman (Mar 6, 2010)

Its a aqua-leisure,same size and look as the one in the pic.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

The one in the picture pumps 500+gph, so 1800+lph means they are either the same, or very close in pumping ability.
Waterproof, well yes, as long as the O-ring on the top is in good condition.
Have not had any problems with leakage.
It is a noisy brute though.
Only other problem is the water moves through the pump before the filtering, so you could jam the impeller.
Clearing a jam is not a problem, as the cover for the impeller comes off easily.
If you can live with the noise, no reason this wouldn`t work.
I have heard of people finding these at yard sales for $5. I got mine on eBay for $40, delivered, so the price is sure right.
If you do use it, come back with an update, if you would.


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

One problem, to remove the filter the pump has to be above water line or else water will go everywhere when you decide to take the top off. The air relief screw on top will leak water when you want to check for air in the pump. And yes this pump is a noisy son of a gun.

You would have to remove the inlet and return lines from the tank and drain them or raise the pump above water line before you could remove the top of the pump. Unless you install a valve right at each opening this might solve the problem.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*You would have to remove the inlet and return lines from the tank and drain them or raise the pump above water line before you could remove the top of the pump. Unless you install a valve right at each opening this might solve the problem.*

Would hope anyone competent enough to think up, and build an alternative filtering system, would be smart enough to understand the obvious.
This would be no more a problem than any canister. 
You would not need to remove intake and return lines for service. 
Canisters have valves, so of course this would need them.
Never tried it, so not sure if restarting would be a problem after service.
As with all canisters, having this sit in a waterproof container would make sense.
For me, this works great as a vacuum system, but is way too loud to use any other way.
OP:
Give us an update on your plans, if you would.


----------



## gracy26 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello,

I think the power of the pool pump is very high. I have little suggestion the mouth of filter pump where the water filter cover half part with the solid material or any type of capes which control the pressure then it will work according to your tank size. Just my thinking because its filter water in a few minutes & also save many things.
It's just my thinking if agree otherwise one option change your filter pump.
Thanks...


----------

